# Adult Sakura vs Kisame



## Topace (Dec 3, 2018)

Knowledge: Manga

Mindset: IC + To Kill

Location: Gaara vs Kimimaro

Distance: 30 meters


Who wins?


----------



## oiety (Dec 3, 2018)

Onepunch woman, tbh. His only chance is starting the match with waterdome, which is far from in character-any other suitons get punched into mist. He wanders into CQC and catches a fist and that's pretty much it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Omote (Dec 3, 2018)

Sakura rips his shark dick off mid diff after Kisame starts off with CQC

Two trash characters going at it, I like it


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 3, 2018)

This thread could be goooood!


----------



## Omote (Dec 3, 2018)

Seiko said:


> Kisame would low diff Sakura



Low diff Tsunade+++ with almost no impressive speed feats that I recall, with zero knowledge on her so he's gonna try and gut Sakura only to realize that Samehada didn't kill her so he gets hit by a punch stronger than a punch that can crack Madara's susanoo

Sure

Why not


----------



## Architect (Dec 3, 2018)

WD + DKD GG as always


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 3, 2018)

Sakura, being Tsunade+++ is faster than lightened V2 Ay, and physically superior to the Juubi since Sannin>Juubi Jins>Juubi

And Sakura is one of the only three in the entire verse that are>Sannin

Kisame has no business going toe to toe with a near FTG level shunshin, and strength rivaling JJ Hagoromo, since she managed to nearly kill JJ Madara (generally regarded in the same level as JJ Hagoromo)


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 3, 2018)

@LostSelf does my post get your approval?


----------



## oiety (Dec 3, 2018)

Honestly, she even has   than he does, at this point, not to mention strength far in excess, based entirely on feats, too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Troyse22 (Dec 3, 2018)

oiety said:


> Honestly, she even has   than he does, at this point, not to mention strength far in excess, based entirely on feats, too.



Sakura>RSM 50% Kurama Naruto confirmed
Sakura>Full blown Bijuu's in strength
Sakura>Lightened V2 Ay in speed
Sakura>Itachi, Kakashi, Shukaku and Shikamaru combined don't even get in the same league as her intellect.

The notion that Kisame can match her is laughable.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 3, 2018)

Ugh, why!!? Just got back after hiatus and now I have to fight another war ;-;

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bonly (Dec 3, 2018)

Sakura punches Kisame and turns him into red mist


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 3, 2018)

Sakura at this point is just a natural counter


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2018)

The distance puts Kisame in an uncomfortable position because he cannot afford to get hit at all. Unless he can find some way to disorient her with his water techniques, I think Sakura could pull out a win.


----------



## Euraj (Dec 3, 2018)

Situation and matchup favors Sakura.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 3, 2018)

Euraj said:


> Situation and matchup favors Sakura.


I don't think the situation favors her its neutral territory. Kisame has the edge in distance.


----------



## Euraj (Dec 4, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I don't think the situation favors her its neutral territory. Kisame has the edge in distance.


The _situation _favors Sakura because Kisame doesn't know what he's dealing with, and it's par for the course for him to set aside what would make this a challenging fight and start with CQC.

Which will result him becoming Sarada's dinner for the next two weeks.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Dec 4, 2018)

Sakura punches his innards out and the sheer gore will make Samehada flee.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 4, 2018)

Im genuinely floored so many people think Sakura can win, I agree in this context, but her ONLY chance is due to the Knowledge stip and IC stip.

With those 2 points, Kisame is VERY likely to opt for CQC, and when he does he dies to her one punch power, plain and simple.

Give Kisame knowledge so he will know he's outclassed in striking power and hed keep his distance, in which case Sakura would be fucked.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Dec 4, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Im genuinely floored so many people think Sakura can win, I agree in this context, but her ONLY chance is due to the Knowledge stip and IC stip.
> 
> With those 2 points, Kisame is VERY likely to opt for CQC, and when he does he dies to her one punch power, plain and simple.
> 
> Give Kisame knowledge so he will know he's outclassed in striking power and hed keep his distance, in which case Sakura would be fucked.


Not if she summons Katsuyu...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Dec 4, 2018)

Katsuyu solos
Kisame has no business fighting a sannin. Not to talk of someone thats above them


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 4, 2018)

Sakura wins.

Her strength is above even Kisame's, her shunshin speed allowed her to blitz Shin, she got big chakra reserves to co-heal the entire Alliance alongside Tsunade while still have chakra left and she got impressive regen. If we go by the latest Boruto DB stats then she also got top tier taijutsu.

She does not use chakra modes that Kisame can use to empower himself so he loses the advantage he had against Bee.

And Katsuyu is great for when it comes down to fight in long range. Katsuyu's acid is powerful enough that even the so much resilent Oro said that Katsuyu can dissolve him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 4, 2018)

MawDezrtarsh22 said:


> @LostSelf does my post get your approval?



You do know well the powers of a Sannin. It has my approval


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 4, 2018)

Euraj said:


> The _situation _favors Sakura because Kisame doesn't know what he's dealing with, and it's par for the course for him to set aside what would make this a challenging fight and start with CQC.
> 
> Which will result him becoming Sarada's dinner for the next two weeks.


Well, she doesn't know anything about him either.
Uhh, so fish sticks and other fish related dishes? I hope Sarada likes fish...


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 4, 2018)

Byakugou chakra makes Samehada horny which leads to NTRin' Kisame and bow to its new Queen.


----------



## Mithos (Dec 4, 2018)

Sakura uses her chakra-enhanced filleting to turn Kisame into fish sticks. 

Sakura wins, low difficulty.


----------



## Speedyamell (Dec 4, 2018)

Arles Celes said:


> Byakugou chakra makes Samehada horny which leads to NTRin' Kisame and bow to its new Queen.


Lol.
Didn't even think of this
Sakura had more chakra than 50% of rsm naruto's..
Samehada would switch sides so quick


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Dec 4, 2018)

kisame grabs her by the neck & crushes it ftw


----------



## Stonaem (Dec 5, 2018)

Samehada  drains  her  and  uses  her  own  chakra  to  heal  KiSameh from  whatever  damage  he  may  have  taken

Low  diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Dec 5, 2018)

Silnaem said:


> Samehada  drains  her  and  uses  her  own  chakra  to  heal  KiSameh from  whatever  damage  he  may  have  taken
> 
> Low  diff


Its more likely for samehada to join with her than for this to happen lol


----------



## Stonaem (Dec 5, 2018)

Wasn't it said that Samy liked the _taste _of Bee as opposed tosimply jumping on his quantity?

If so, then SSamy wouldn't pick adult Sakura any more than kid Sakura, as her _taste wouldn't have changed 
_
No?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 18, 2019)

Topace said:


> Knowledge: Manga
> 
> Mindset: IC + To Kill
> 
> ...


Anyone that thinks Sakura can beat Kisame lete state a fact. Kisame took down the four tails by himself. Sakura isnt even close to doing that. Hell Hinata can beat Sakura. So you're only points are Katsuyu like OK ? Is Kisame suppose to fear her. Oh byakagou lol you people overestimate the byakagou. Come for me if you please.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Come for me if you please.


No thank you but thanks for offering XD


----------



## Speedyamell (Apr 18, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> You're high and extremely unintelligible.


Not words you should be uttering on like your first day..

Stop dredging up old threads. If you want to argue make a new thread or sth


----------



## Topace (Apr 18, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> You're high and extremely unintelligible.


Hoe who are you and why are you quoting me?

Where are we finding these disrespectful bitches?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Topace said:


> Hoe who are you and why are you quoting me?
> 
> Where are we finding these disrespectful bitches?


With every year comes a different breed of poster.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Alita (Apr 19, 2019)

Can go either way imo.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> You're high and extremely unintelligible.


That's a bold statement, instead of taking personal jabs at people how about you be more respectful? It's a legit thread.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 19, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> Not words you should be uttering on like your first day..
> 
> Stop dredging up old threads. If you want to argue make a new thread or sth


My first day of what like being on this forum um... Next I been done that.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 19, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> That's a bold statement, instead of taking personal jabs at people how about you be more respectful? It's a legit thread.


You earn respect and considering these people's ideology I'm not with that.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> You earn respect and considering these people's ideology I'm not with that.


Isn't it better to state you reasoning on why you disagree with something and someone before calling them out with personal jabs?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Its a troy dupe


Goddamn it, have to make *THAT* meme again...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

This new person (or dupe) isn't lasting long.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 19, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Isn't it better to state you reasoning on why you disagree with something and someone before calling them out with personal jabs?


The real question is why people take it personally. People are soft asf these days.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 19, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> This new person (or dupe) isn't lasting long.


I'm still alive girl?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> I'm still alive girl?


I'm sorry I don't understand what you are asking or saying.


----------



## Francyst (Apr 19, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> This new person (or dupe) isn't lasting long.


Is that a threat?!


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I'm sorry I don't understand what you are asking or saying.


The first time I think a poster is legit stoned, no offense.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 19, 2019)

war arc sakura already blitz kaguya. adult sakura beats kisame with her towel. casually


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> The real question is why people take it personally. People are soft asf these days.


I kind of agree people are soft nowadays, but people also think they can say whatever they want and not suffer any consequences which is equally as bad. Be respectful to people unless they are not respectful to you.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 19, 2019)

Icegaze said:


> war arc sakura already blitz kaguya.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Is that a threat?!


I'm too lazy for threats lol


Artistwannabe said:


> The first time I think a poster is legit stoned, no offense.


I was confused


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 19, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I was confused


Don't worry, I still am


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 19, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Is that a threat?!


Nani


----------



## Topace (Apr 19, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Well Lil sloppy slut let me put it in preschool words. You mad stupid.


First off I am not sloppy you pathetic hoe. I keep myself nice and tight . Secondly you have yet to do anything but smear Twinkie filling on your 2003 Motorola phone typing so furiously. Where is your argument? Where is it? Do you even know what your argument is about?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 19, 2019)

Topace said:


> First off I am not sloppy you pathetic hoe. I keep myself nice and tight . Secondly you have yet to do anything but smear Twinkie filling on your 2003 Motorola phone typing so furiously. Where is your argument? Where is it? Do you even know what your argument is about?


Where is your argument because we can have a legit one right now cause honey you don't intimidate me. Plus I'm a bored high school kid what else am I suppose to do?


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 19, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


>


Hey just using arguments others have used such as tobirama >KCM Minato based on 1 panel 

Or A almost hit Minato etc

Best of all kakashi=6 gâtes gai speed based off misunderstanding what happened in 1 panel 

What can I say that’s how the forum currently operates


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 19, 2019)

Kisame has nothing to put Sakura down. Unless he can suck the Clarke’s out of her regen powers, he can’t hurt her.


No jutsu or attack he has can put her down, while she needs one hit to win.


----------



## Speedyamell (Apr 19, 2019)

Topace said:


> First off I am not sloppy you pathetic hoe. I keep myself nice and tight . Secondly you have yet to do anything but smear Twinkie filling on your 2003 Motorola phone typing so furiously. Where is your argument? Where is it? Do you even know what your argument is about?


Oof


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Kisame has nothing to put Sakura down. Unless he can suck the Clarke’s out of her regen powers, he can’t hurt her.
> 
> 
> No jutsu or attack he has can put her down, while she needs one hit to win.


Where did you get this idea from ? Its totally ludicrous. Sakura is a close range fighter while Kisame is long and close. He has his water dome which is huge. There are different forms of Kisame. Kisame has better regeneration than the byakagou. Plus the byakagou is timed all he has to do is wait for her to run out of her seal chakra. Then he can take her down but of course he can take her down with byakagou too. Kisame also posses the samehadas  ability to drain chakra so if she hits him all her chakra drains. If her punch couldn't even take down Shin Uchiha I don't think it will effect Kisame that bad. For crying out loud he is a s-rank powerful shinobi. Fucking Gai had to take him down with 7th gate. How ignorant can some of you people be ?


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Where did you get this idea from ? Its totally ludicrous. Sakura is a close range fighter while Kisame is long and close. He has his water dome which is huge. There are different forms of Kisame. Kisame has better regeneration than the byakagou. Plus the byakagou is timed all he has to do is wait for her to run out of her seal chakra. Then he can take her down but of course he can take her down with byakagou too. Kisame also posses the samehadas  ability to drain chakra so if she hits him all her chakra drains. If her punch couldn't even take down Shin Uchiha I don't think it will effect Kisame that bad. For crying out loud he is a s-rank powerful shinobi. Fucking Gai had to take him down with 7th gate. How ignorant can some of you people be ?



Sakura was able to take down a ninetails V2 naruto cloak and tank biju bombs from it, so she’s defiantly one hit killing him. 

I don’t think she’d just let him wait her out and be in the offensive. The water style wouldn’t hurt her and she could easily let herself get stabbed to go for the punch

Now if samehada counters her regen then she has an issue


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Sakura was able to take down a ninetails V2 naruto cloak and tank biju bombs from it, so she’s defiantly one hit killing him.
> 
> I don’t think she’d just let him wait her out and be in the offensive. The water style wouldn’t hurt her and she could easily let herself get stabbed to go for the punch
> 
> Now if samehada counters her regen then she has an issue


So I read Sakura Shinden and Kido was a Fake with a capital F jinchuriki. Also his tbb was weak asf 4 tailed naruto had a better one. An actual tbb would kill her and she isn't even fast enough to run away from it. Plus Sai and Ino had to help her so.... Like umm don't forget Kisame defeated the four tails all by himself. Sakura isn't even near bijuu level let me tell you that. I promise you that. Its absolutely ridiculous I'm wondering if you read and watched all of Naruto because people would now this about Kisame. You not lying but the info is tweaked. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## oiety (Apr 20, 2019)

This thread back up?

Ya'll are fucking dishing tho lmao this is like Real Housewives of Konoha


----------



## Mithos (Apr 20, 2019)

This thread again? 

Sakura OHKOs him with little difficulty.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Matto said:


> This thread again?
> 
> Sakura OHKOs him with little difficulty.


Explain plz


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Explain plz


I just want to bring some spice in my life this is going to be good


----------



## Mithos (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Explain plz



By adulthood, she's far above his level, having surpassed Tsunade to whom Kisame has canonically admitted inferiority. (He admitted that the Legendary Sannin were out of his league).

According to the Boruto manga, she has improved her mastery of hand-to-hand combat, earning five out five stars - a score higher than Hokage Naruto's.

She was able to fight Shin 1 vs. 1 and hold out until help arrived without using her trump cards (Katsuyu, _Strength of a Hundred - Creation Rebirth_). She can survive anything Kisame can dish out with medical ninja techniques, using her regeneration if necessary (it shouldn't be). Sooner rather than later, she will get close to him and end him in close combat. He can't block any of her attacks because of her Heruclean strength, and he can't counter it with Samehada either as even the Rinnegan's Preta ability couldn't counter Tsunade's strength during the Madara vs. Five Kage fight. Indeed, Sakura's Heruclean strength worked against even Kaguya, who also showed far superior chakra absorption abilities than Samehada.

The only "threat" is Waterdome, but Kisame is not likely to get the chance to use it before Sakura caves his chest in with a punch. And even if she were to get trapped, she could simply summon a large portion of Katsuyu to elevate her to the top of the dome, and if needed use Katsuyu as a spring board to jump out of the top. A Katsuyu summoned in the middle of the dome should easily reach the top, especially since Kisame would not have already absorbed a large amount of chakra prior to using it, meaning a Waterdome used here would be smaller than the one used against Killer Bee.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> So I read Sakura Shinden and Kido was a Fake with a capital F jinchuriki. Also his tbb was weak asf 4 tailed naruto had a better one. An actual tbb would kill her and she isn't even fast enough to run away from it. Plus Sai and Ino had to help her so.... Like umm don't forget Kisame defeated the four tails all by himself. Sakura isn't even near bijuu level let me tell you that. I promise you that. Its absolutely ridiculous I'm wondering if you read and watched all of Naruto because people would now this about Kisame. You not lying but the info is tweaked. Sorry to burst your bubble.


Female Troy?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Female Troy?


Doug ??


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Matto said:


> By adulthood, she's far above his level, having surpassed Tsunade to whom Kisame has canonically admitted inferiority. (He admitted that the Legendary Sannin were out of his league).
> 
> According to the Boruto manga, she has improved her mastery of hand-to-hand combat, earning five out five stars - a score higher than Hokage Naruto's.
> 
> ...


Kisame was confident enough to challenge Jiraiya but Itachi told him they had to go. I love Tsunade but she is the weakest sannin a lot of people have surpassed her. Though she is still a MVP in my book. Its just not fair to assume Kisame would lose because their sannin. When clearly Kisame is a tailess bijuu.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Oh and thanks for deleting my comment but other people get to insult me right ? Its cool I won't trip.


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Kisame was confident enough to challenge Jiraiya but Itachi told him they had to go. I love Tsunade but she is the weakest sannin a lot of people have surpassed her. Though she is still a MVP in my book. Its just not fair to assume Kisame would lose because their sannin. When clearly Kisame is a tailess bijuu.




Tsunade > Jiriya imo


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

O


Matto said:


> By adulthood, she's far above his level, having surpassed Tsunade to whom Kisame has canonically admitted inferiority. (He admitted that the Legendary Sannin were out of his league).
> 
> According to the Boruto manga, she has improved her mastery of hand-to-hand combat, earning five out five stars - a score higher than Hokage Naruto's.
> 
> ...


Oh the almighty Shin Uchiha with his god level powers.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Matto said:


> By adulthood, she's far above his level, having surpassed Tsunade to whom Kisame has canonically admitted inferiority. (He admitted that the Legendary Sannin were out of his league).
> 
> According to the Boruto manga, she has improved her mastery of hand-to-hand combat, earning five out five stars - a score higher than Hokage Naruto's.
> 
> ...


I also can't believe you said medical ninjutsu can counter Kisames attacks.


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Jiraiya > Orochimaru


Definetly not lol

Orochimaru > tsunade > jiriya


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Definetly not lol
> 
> Orochimaru > tsunade > jiriya


Actually really wrong I'm kind of wrong too now that I think about it Orochimaru was the strongest. Then we got sage mode Jiraiya which is way stronger than that reptilian piece of shit. Then we got O then we got T. My mistake Jiraiya tops then Orochimaru then Tsunade.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Sakura was able to take down a ninetails V2 naruto cloak and tank biju bombs from it, so she’s defiantly one hit killing him.
> 
> I don’t think she’d just let him wait her out and be in the offensive. The water style wouldn’t hurt her and she could easily let herself get stabbed to go for the punch
> 
> Now if samehada counters her regen then she has an issue



Where can I read this novel please


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Actually really wrong I'm kind of wrong too now that I think about it Orochimaru was the strongest. Then we got sage mode Jiraiya which is way stronger than that reptilian piece of shit. Then we got O then we got T. My mistake Jiraiya tops then Orochimaru then Tsunade.




Jirya got near deathed by a kid V2 four tailed naruto

Orochimaru fought astronfer V2 four tailed naruto with no ninjutsu that requires hand seals while deathily sick and fought to a stalemate. Orochimaru also fought jiriya with no arms lol

And tsunade did way more against madara then Jiriya could dream of doing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Kisame was confident enough to challenge Jiraiya but Itachi told him they had to go. I love Tsunade but she is the weakest sannin a lot of people have surpassed her. Though she is still a MVP in my book. Its just not fair to assume Kisame would lose because their sannin. When clearly Kisame is a tailess bijuu.


 What does his large amount of chakra have to do with a fight with a Sannin? Also Kisame was clearly portrayed to be inferior to Jiraiya. And for people like me who view feats as more important, part 2 jiraiya>>Kisame. He wouldnt even need SM.

Back on topic, Adult Sakura not only surpassed Tsunade, but she also has several counters. Her regeneration>Kisame's. Also if he uses water dome she can just summon Katsuya and she could easily get out of it. Also he's durable but he isnt tanking sakura's full power punches.

 And can I use this post to point out the fact that people like to say Kisame>Sakura 9 times out of 10, yet if it was Tsunade some people would be more opt to say she wins... as if they are completely ignoring the fact that Sakura has even more strength, a better version of Byakugo and even more stored up chakra then Tsunade. Like hello? Anyways rant over. Sakura wins this


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 20, 2019)

@Speedyamell @SakuraLover16


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 20, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> What does his large amount of chakra have to do with a fight with a Sannin? Also Kisame was clearly portrayed to be inferior to Jiraiya. And for people like me who view feats as more important, part 2 jiraiya>>Kisame. He wouldnt even need SM.
> 
> Back on topic, Adult Sakura not only surpassed Tsunade, but she also has several counters. Her regeneration>Kisame's. Also if he uses water dome she can just summon Katsuya and she could easily get out of it. Also he's durable but he isnt tanking sakura's full power punches.
> 
> And can I use this post to point out the fact that people like to say Kisame>Sakura 9 times out of 10, yet if it was Tsunade some people would be more opt to say she wins... as if they are completely ignoring the fact that Sakura has even more strength, a better version of Byakugo and even more stored up chakra then Tsunade. Like hello? Anyways rant over. Sakura wins this


Pssst don't get riled up, its probably another Troy dupe.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 20, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> @Speedyamell @SakuraLover16


Trying to Sakura your way into my heart... It's working


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 20, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Trying to Sakura your way into my heart... It's working


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Icegaze said:


> Where can I read this novel please





Orochimaru op said:


> Jirya got near deathed by a kid V2 four tailed naruto
> 
> Orochimaru fought astronfer V2 four tailed naruto with no ninjutsu that requires hand seals while deathily sick and fought to a stalemate. Orochimaru also fought jiriya with no arms lol
> 
> And tsunade did way more against madara then Jiriya could dream of doing


Are you stupid Jiraiya was dead and they didn't Edo tensei him. Tsunade was the weakest sannin and you over here saying otherwise. Considering Jiraiya was a fucking sage. Orochimaru is a shitty character he isn't even a cool villian to me. Plus Tsunade literally didn't scratch Madara. She broke some susanoo ribs yeah because of her immense strength. I'm pretty sure Jiraiya could break it too. Unless your telling me he cant. Doesn't mean Jiraiya could beat Madara tho I honestly believe no one could beat Madara. No one ever did beat his six paths form. They tried. The 5 kages vs Madara was a pitiful fight too.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Jirya got near deathed by a kid V2 four tailed naruto
> 
> Orochimaru fought astronfer V2 four tailed naruto with no ninjutsu that requires hand seals while deathily sick and fought to a stalemate. Orochimaru also fought jiriya with no arms lol
> 
> And tsunade did way more against madara then Jiriya could dream of doing


Also Jiraiya threatened to kill Tsunade if she betrayed the village. So clearly he is pretty confident he can defeat her. Jiraiya also got stronger throughout the series. Only reason he died is because he was holding back on Nagato.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Also Tsunade in the Pein arc did jack shit against Nagato. If she's so stronger than Jiraiya why didn't she go up against the sixth paths of pein.


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Are you stupid Jiraiya was dead and they didn't Edo tensei him. Tsunade was the weakest sannin and you over here saying otherwise. Considering Jiraiya was a fucking sage. Orochimaru is a shitty character he isn't even a cool villian to me. Plus Tsunade literally didn't scratch Madara. She broke some susanoo ribs yeah because of her immense strength. I'm pretty sure Jiraiya could break it too. Unless your telling me he cant. Doesn't mean Jiraiya could beat Madara tho I honestly believe no one could beat Madara. No one ever did beat his six paths form. They tried. The 5 kages vs Madara was a pitiful fight too.





KisaitaParadise said:


> Also Jiraiya threatened to kill Tsunade if she betrayed the village. So clearly he is pretty confident he can defeat her. Jiraiya also got stronger throughout the series. Only reason he died is because he was holding back on Nagato.




All three sanin got stronger as the series progressed due to shippuden buffing everyone. 

Jiriya didn’t hold back in Nagano he tried to kill him. He literally killed three paths of pain who he thought Nagano was apart of. So I’m his mind he killed nagaot, so no he wasn’t holding back at all. 


Jirya said he would kill tsunade if she betrayed the village, but that doesn’t mean he necessarily can. 

Jirya could not break madaras susanoo at all. Nothing he has would come close to breaking it. 


Oro being not cool to you has nothing to do with how strong he is. It’s just facts that both oro and jiriya fought the same opponent ( V2 four tailed naruto) and only one of them walked away without nearly dying. In fact orochimaru preformed better against a stronger V2 naruto with no ninjutsu and near death cuz of his illness then a jiriya who had no nerfs. 

If you swap out tsunade for jiriya I’m the five kage battle they would have not even gotten past the ribcage susanoo. 


Also the five kage forced madara to use his perfect susanoo, meanwhile the allied shinobi force consisting of literal thousands of ninjas couldn’t get him to bring out anything more then a second state susanoo, and the only reason he brought that out was because of the two kage who were with the allied shinobi force. Take in that the entirety of all the ninja in all five villages didn’t even make madara break a sweat, yet the five kage made him go nearly full power.


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Also Tsunade in the Pein arc did jack shit against Nagato. If she's so stronger than Jiraiya why didn't she go up against the sixth paths of pein.



She used her power to heal the village the ENTIRE village. She literally used a village level healing jutsu and kept it going after tanking a shinra tensei that blew up the whole village. Her chakra reserves are chilling at village level+


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> What does his large amount of chakra have to do with a fight with a Sannin? Also Kisame was clearly portrayed to be inferior to Jiraiya. And for people like me who view feats as more important, part 2 jiraiya>>Kisame. He wouldnt even need SM.
> 
> Back on topic, Adult Sakura not only surpassed Tsunade, but she also has several counters. Her regeneration>Kisame's. Also if he uses water dome she can just summon Katsuya and she could easily get out of it. Also he's durable but he isnt tanking sakura's full power punches.
> 
> And can I use this post to point out the fact that people like to say Kisame>Sakura 9 times out of 10, yet if it was Tsunade some people would be more opt to say she wins... as if they are completely ignoring the fact that Sakura has even more strength, a better version of Byakugo and even more stored up chakra then Tsunade. Like hello? Anyways rant over. Sakura wins this


Did I day Orochimaru being not cool had something to do with how strong he was? I can't believe this you do understand Jiraiya went from fighting v2 naruto to way stronger enemies. Also since Jiraiya could just go sage mode and he would annihilate Tsunade. Also if Jiraiya took Tsunades place they would have a better chance. They would definitely not beat him tho. I mean hell if Jiraiya really wanted to be hokage he would've been. Kisame is also a beast. Just because somebody is a sannin doesn't make them stronger than any other legendary ninja. They got the title sannin from losing a fight so I wouldn't hype them up that much anyways. At the end of the day I'm a realist I keep it 100% real. If people don't like that boohu its so sad.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> She used her power to heal the village the ENTIRE village. She literally used a village level healing jutsu and kept it going after tanking a shinra tensei that blew up the whole village. Her chakra reserves are chilling at village level+


OK... And???


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Im just going to spam manga pages now because I'm done having pointless arguments


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Did I day Orochimaru being not cool had something to do with how strong he was? I can't believe this you do understand Jiraiya went from fighting v2 naruto to way stronger enemies. Also since Jiraiya could just go sage mode and he would annihilate Tsunade. Also if Jiraiya took Tsunades place they would have a better chance. They would definitely not beat him tho. I mean hell if Jiraiya really wanted to be hokage he would've been. Kisame is also a beast. Just because somebody is a sannin doesn't make them stronger than any other legendary ninja. They got the title sannin from losing a fight so I wouldn't hype them up that much anyways. At the end of the day I'm a realist I keep it 100% real. If people don't like that boohu its so sad.



Lol if jiriya went in place of tsunade they would have been ass raped. No heals so oh imo and gaara wouldn’t do shot because they were fatigued at the start. No damage boost and heals so two kage are already out and the susanoo ribcage never gets broken. Without tsunade there to be the main dps, tank and healer they get ass raped 


Jiriya fought one person after the naruto fight and he lost it. He preformed amazing but it isn’t as though he got significantly stronger thru training between fights. Cry all you want but oro preformed way better then jiriya did against a stronger version of jiriya’s enemy while nerfed. That’s just a fact. 


Tsunade couldn’t be killed by anything  Jman has. On the contrary, tsunade needs one punch to end him.


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Did I day Orochimaru being not cool had something to do with how strong he was? I can't believe this you do understand Jiraiya went from fighting v2 naruto to way stronger enemies. Also since Jiraiya could just go sage mode and he would annihilate Tsunade. Also if Jiraiya took Tsunades place they would have a better chance. They would definitely not beat him tho. I mean hell if Jiraiya really wanted to be hokage he would've been. Kisame is also a beast. Just because somebody is a sannin doesn't make them stronger than any other legendary ninja. They got the title sannin from losing a fight so I wouldn't hype them up that much anyways. At the end of the day I'm a realist I keep it 100% real. If people don't like that boohu its so sad.


 them being sannin has nothing to do with anything. They are simply stronger then kisame by feats and portrayal. That's canon not opinion that you're arguing against. And yes by sannin I also mean Tsunade. And Sakura surpassed Tsunade. This isnt hard to understand


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 20, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> them being sannin has nothing to do with anything. They are simply stronger then kisame by feats and portrayal. That's canon not opinion that you're arguing against. And yes by sannin I also mean Tsunade. And Sakura surpassed Tsunade. This isnt hard to understand




Well idk about Kisame not being sanin level, but Sakura > sanin


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

I didn't know they could go toe to toe with Killer Bee and defeat the four tails alone and force Gai to open 7th gate. I didn't know they could survive in his mountain sized water dome with hundreds of shark. I didn't know that they couldnt be affected by samehadas ability to take chakra. Oh the almighty sannin so dangerous Everyone will pee their pants looking at them.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Well idk about Kisame not being sanin level, but Sakura > sanin


Cool


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

okeechobee101 said:


> them being sannin has nothing to do with anything. They are simply stronger then kisame by feats and portrayal. That's canon not opinion that you're arguing against. And yes by sannin I also mean Tsunade. And Sakura surpassed Tsunade. This isnt hard to understand


Tell me how she beats Kisamehada.


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> I didn't know they could go toe to toe with Killer Bee and defeat the four tails alone and force Gai to open 7th gate. I didn't know they could survive in his mountain sized water dome with hundreds of shark. I didn't know that they couldnt be affected by samehadas ability to take chakra. Oh the almighty sannin so dangerous Everyone will pee their pants looking at them.


[/QUOTE]


You act like Kisame beat the full eight tails. He beat V2 state by absorbing his chakra. Kisame was the perfect counter to that form. 


And Again, Sakura >>>>> sanin.


----------



## Hayumi (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Tell me how she beats Kisamehada.


 His strongest jutsu, water dome gets bust by Katsuya. And Samehada doesn't have unlimited absorption, Sakura's full power hits would fuck kisame up. And since kisame doesn't really know much about sakura he might try to go in close with cqc and then realize he made a big mistake. Kisame literately has nothing on her.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

It's like people are forgetting that Katsuya exists. The waterdome won't cause so much problem for a slug, especially for a giant one. CQC is a nightmare and she can tank almost everything Kisame outputs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

You act like Kisame beat the full eight tails. He beat V2 state by absorbing his chakra. Kisame was the perfect counter to that form.


And Again, Sakura >>>>> sanin.[/QUOTE]
Um... Honey I never said that but Bee was getting his ass handed to him don't deny it.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> You act like Kisame beat the full eight tails. He beat V2 state by absorbing his chakra. Kisame was the perfect counter to that form.
> 
> 
> And Again, Sakura >>>>> sanin.


Um... Honey I never said that but Bee was getting his ass handed to him don't deny it.[/QUOTE]
I actually like Bee so I won't talk shit. Just leave y'all butthurt.


----------



## Symmetry (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> You act like Kisame beat the full eight tails. He beat V2 state by absorbing his chakra. Kisame was the perfect counter to that form.
> 
> 
> And Again, Sakura >>>>> sanin.


Um... Honey I never said that but Bee was getting his ass handed to him don't deny it.[/QUOTE]

Bee was getting his ass handed to him because he was fighting the worst opponent for him. Kisame a kit directly counters bee’s. Bee wears a giant chakra cloak for Kisame to absorb, and he had no way to escape the water dome. Those two things don’t apply to Sakura


----------



## Topace (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

What the fuck Katsuyu can not destroy his water dome its made out of water. You would have to come for him. Plus Samehada has massive chakra reserves. The sword can drain Bijuus chakra it feed off chakra so the more it gets. The better for the wielder of Samehada. Also before they can reach Kisame his sharks would feed on them. Plus Kisame could create water clones which have the same ability as him. Then it makes it worse for Sakura.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Um... Honey I never said that but Bee was getting his ass handed to him don't deny it.



Bee was getting his ass handed to him because he was fighting the worst opponent for him. Kisame a kit directly counters bee’s. Bee wears a giant chakra cloak for Kisame to absorb, and he had no way to escape the water dome. Those two things don’t apply to Sakura[/QUOTE]
So what happens when Kisame drains all of Sakuras chakra. She can't use her punches now.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> What the fuck Katsuyu can not destroy his water dome its made out of water. You would have to come for him. Plus Samehada has massive chakra reserves. The sword cab drain Bijuus chakra it feed off chakra so the more it gets. The better for the weilder of Samehada. Also before they can reach Kisame his sharks would feed on them. Plus Kisame could create water clones which have the same ability as him. Then it makes it worse for Sakura.


Katsuya can keep Sakura afloat. She can also spread around the water like Guy did with Hirudora.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Bee was getting his ass handed to him because he was fighting the worst opponent for him. Kisame a kit directly counters bee’s. Bee wears a giant chakra cloak for Kisame to absorb, and he had no way to escape the water dome. Those two things don’t apply to Sakura


So what happens when Kisame drains all of Sakuras chakra. She can't use her punches now.[/QUOTE]
That's the thing, Sakura relies on Taijutsu so she has a better chance at catching Kisame off-guard.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> So what happens when Kisame drains all of Sakuras chakra. She can't use her punches now.


That's the thing, Sakura relies on Taijutsu so she has a better chance at catching Kisame off-guard.[/QUOTE]
Not only that but the seal chakra can it be absorbed unless she releases it.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Katsuya can keep Sakura afloat. She can also spread around the water like Guy did with Hirudora.


Yeah its because Gai barely uses chakra and Gai made a direct hit for Kisame. He opened 7th Gate too that was bye bye sharkie for Kisame.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Yeah its because Gai barely uses chakra and Gai made a direct hit for Kisame. He opened 7th Gate too that was bye bye sharkie for Kisame.


Guy only used Hirudora because he had to make sure that the sharks wouldn't get the intel. I am sure that 6G Guy can also beat Kisame.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> That's the thing, Sakura relies on Taijutsu so she has a better chance at catching Kisame off-guard.


Not only that but the seal chakra can it be absorbed unless she releases it.[/QUOTE]
No Sakura relies on Chakra infused hits.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Guy only used Hirudora because he had to make sure that the sharks wouldn't get the intel. I am sure that 6G Guy can also beat Kisame.


6th gates did do damage to him but he had to go 7th gates to defeat him. Kisame is worst possible matchup was Gai because he doesn't use chakra so he can't really drain his chakra.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> 6th gates did do damage to him but he had to go 7th gates to defeat him. Kisame is worst possible matchup was Gai because he doesn't use chakra so he can't really drain his chakra.


Its like Sakura's whole fighting style is taijutsu or something


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> No Sakura relies on Chakra infused hits


She still has a seal filled with reserves that are apparently greater than a RSM clone. The chakra inside the seal cannot be drained unless she releases the seal.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Its like Sakura's whole fighting style is taijutsu or something


Chakra infused taijutsu not like Gai and Lee's. If she doesn't have chakra her hits wouldnt really affect Kisame.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> She still has a seal filled with reserves that are apparently greater than a RSM clone. The chakra inside the seal cannot be drained unless she releases the seal.


The byakagou is timed. If he drains her byakagou will deactivate.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Chakra infused taijutsu not like Gai and Lee's. If she doesn't have chakra her hits wouldnt really affect Kisame.


Its not like he absorbs every chakra thing he touches, lmao. He needs Samehada to do it.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Its not like he absorbs every chakra thing he touches, lmao. He needs Samehada to do it.


Nooooo he doesn't he can fuse with the samehada he got its ability to drain his opponents chakra.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> The byakagou is timed. If he drains her byakagou will deactivate.


Byakugou is not timed the only way it shut off is if the user is out of chakra or they shut it off themselves.


----------



## Topace (Apr 20, 2019)

Are we even sure he can drain her at all? She literally just circulates the chakra INSIDE her body to speed up cell regeneration. She doesn’t release the chakra outside her body so what is he going absorb?


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Nooooo he doesn't he can fuse with the samehada he got its ability to drain his opponents chakra.


She has more than enough chakra and has shown to be fast enough to minimize the chakra absorbtion. Kisame can only rely on that one move, and getting near Sakura is usually a death sentence in itself.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Byakugou is not timed the only way it shut off is if the user is out of chakra or they shut it off themselves.


Considering the fact Tsunades seal stopped working during the kages fight with madara .t


Topace said:


> Are we even sure he can drain her at all? She literally just circulates the chakra INSIDE her body to speed up cell regeneration. She doesn’t release the chakra outside her body so what is he going absorb?


Yes Samehada can drain chakra all at once. All she has to do is touch him or his sword and her chakra will drain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> She has more than enough chakra and has shown to be fast enough to minimize the chakra absorbtion. Kisame can only rely on that one move, and getting near Sakura is usually a death sentence in itself.


Why is it a death sentence ? Please explain. I'm frustrated.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Why is it a death sentence ? Please explain. I'm frustrated.


My dudete, Sakura hits way harder than everyone in the series bar god-tiers. It really isn't that hard to understand.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> My dudete, Sakura hits way harder than everyone in the series bar god-tiers. It really isn't that hard to understand.


So how come Shin Uchiha didn't die when she hit him but Kisame will die like she would be able to even touch him. Unless she can speed blitz him which I promise you she can't.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> So how come Shin Uchiha didn't die when she hit him but Kisame will die like she would be able to even touch him. Unless she can speed blitz him which I promise you she can't.


Wasn't even a chakra punch hit, just a straight up punch,


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Also Kisame blocked Gai's leaf whirlwind thing with only one arm. Which is way stronger than Chakra infused fists.


Zembie said:


> Wasn't even a chakra punch hit, just a straight up punch,


No because Sakura uses her Chakra fists when she is fighting.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Also Kisame blocked Gai's leaf whirlwind thing with only one arm. Which is way stronger than Chakra infused
> 
> No because Sakura uses her Chakra fists when she is fighting.


Okay, even then, he got fucking demolished. I am not saying that Kisame loses from one punch mind you, but he ain't tanking forever.


----------



## JayK (Apr 20, 2019)

Do I finally witness the great Troy I've heard so much about post in action?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Okay, even then, he got fucking demolished. I am not saying that Kisame loses from one punch mind you, but he ain't tanking forever.


Fucking Gai is a beast strongest Jounin of his generation he is a legend. Plus Gai doesn't use chakra when he is fighting so Kisame is at his worst point right there. Kisame gave it his all he was a tough opponent even for Gai. Every ninja has weaknesses. There is a list of people Kisame can't beat but saying Sakura could demolish him is just plain dumb. So when people say this I feel like they were watching or reading another series. If people got their facts straight so they would understand. I'm trying to make you people see the truth. The harsh reality of things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

JayK said:


> Do I finally witness the great Troy I've heard so much about post in action?


Troy from High School Musical ?


----------



## Zembie (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> *I'm trying to make you people see the truth. The harsh reality of things.*


This got pretty deep


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Considering the fact Tsunades seal stopped working during the kages fight with madara .


Yeah she was out of chakra...


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> This got pretty deep





SakuraLover16 said:


> Yeah she was out of chakra...


Cool


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 20, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> I'm trying to make you people see the truth. The harsh reality of things.


Welcome back Troy


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Apr 20, 2019)

Troy Turner lives on Elm street


Artistwannabe said:


> Welcome back Troy


----------

